# Gigandet.....anyone know anything



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just browsing ( as you do) and yet again I came across some Gigandet Seiko powered autos. A bit tempting but I have zero knowledge of the brand. I know......another look a like Diver, but I like.

Anyone know know anything about them? :thumbsup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-Ground-Automatic-Analogue-G2-008/dp/B00B7R00RI/ref=sr_1_15?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1505233930&sr=1-15&keywords=gigandet+automatic

Ive got a feeling it's another Amazon brand with an inflated rrp 

Thankee


----------



## erno_giugiaro (Aug 29, 2017)

I have heard that the watches are actually of pretty decent quality. I think the name 'Gigandet' has some historical association with Breitling, which has now been resurrected in recent times (with no connection to the brand anymore, a similar story to Ingersoll etc). I imagine the movement will be solid and with reasonable accuracy, given it's an NH35. Solid end links too...Bonus :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Never had one but as far as I know they ain't that bad.

Nothing to do with me but if your in the market.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigandet-Sea-Ground-Automatic-Divers-Watch-BNIB-/222620612028?hash=item33d538f5bc:g:NJ8AAOSwnVVZm9nF


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahem...

I don't know about their current status now but Gigandet used to be a pretty well known Swiss watch brand. (more or less on level with Certina, Zodiac, Rotary, Roamer)

They didn't produce as many watches as others and were a bit more elusive but their watches were standard/medium quality Swiss with ETA movements.

I'll take a wild guess and say that they are either a fully asian/chinese brand now that's trying to stay in business by maintaining the brand or they produce both swiss and non-swiss watches like Bulova (sadly) does.

They used to have both dress watches and sports/chrono watches back in the vintage days.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Read the review by Huntley Rog , its informative :thumbsup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-Ground-Automatic-Analogue-G2-004/product-reviews/B00851RB0I


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice watch but a bit like a lot of others but perhaps better quality


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I have handled a couple, seem decent enough quality, nothing bad to say... here's the thing tho, being shall we say ,eh hem.. a bit careful with my money, at the current price shown around £134 its putting it in a higher price bracket, I'd want to be getting something a little better for the same sort of monies ...a decent Seiko or loads of other's a bit better than this,...I have wanted the vintage style Gigandet model but wouldn't pay more than around £75 quid for one


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't speak for the modern incarnations but the vintage models are usually well received.

My 1960's Gigandet Auto.

Cal: AS 1700/01, 25 jewel.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great watches but go straight to the gigandet website they are normally cheaper than amazon etc

as for the watches great watches with great design I had the speed timer defo worth a look


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Extremely adorable and highly touted in US market by fellow WIS. But the name alone keeps me away.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

tempted, but decided not to in the end. Extra deals on today

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=n%3A328228011%2Ck%3Agigandet&page=2&keywords=gigandet&ie=UTF8&qid=1511180359


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I have two quartz and am very pleased with the quality of both for a sub £70 watch. Can't comment on the autos.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm so weak

Ordered!


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> i'm so weak
> 
> Ordered!


 Which little beauty did you succumb to? I've 7 (2 quartz and 5 autos) and apart from a battery change not one has let me down.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> Which little beauty did you succumb to? I've 7 (2 quartz and 5 autos) and apart from a battery change not one has let me down.


 A Supergraph quartz chrono for £70. Mineral crystal, 316L stainless steel and a mesh bracelet just seems cheap


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> A Supergraph quartz chrono for £70. Mineral crystal, 316L stainless steel and a mesh bracelet just seems cheap


 That's a good price - there's one on E-Bay asking £112. Are you buying from MTRShop24 on Amazon? They do some good reductions on slow sellers!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Go direct to the site they are a fair price and sometimes cheaper than eBay


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> Go direct to the site they are a fair price and sometimes cheaper than eBay


 I did check and the price was just a little more on their site, before delivery. It does make a joke of the RRP though


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a Red Baron II:



A Sea Ground (stealth version):



and a Speed Timer:



Less than £50 each from ebay.....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> That's a good price - there's one on E-Bay asking £112. Are you buying from MTRShop24 on Amazon? They do some good reductions on slow sellers!


 that was the one. No 24 hour delivery, but another watch arrived this morning for me to slobber over for a short while anyway!


----------

